# soup



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PREDATOY.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

...........


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

shame on you Marco. :sad:


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

moron can't even spell right and yanks his post down. too bad people know how to copy pictures....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

[08:14:24] * FishFreak has joined #predatoryfish
[08:14:31] Delusional: `hey look its marco again
[08:14:31] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:44] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:44] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:45] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:46] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:46] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:46] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg
[08:14:47] FishFreak: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1057929555.jpg

lol, mr. network engineer sub maker.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

keep it up guys and you will be banned from here. go back to pfish.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

marco said:


> keep it up guys and you will be banned from here. go back to pfish.


lol, thats nice.. for what might i ask? haha...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WTF????

I don't understand any of this thread


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

we're not the ones board bashing here, marco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Drew said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > keep it up guys and you will be banned from here. go back to pfish.
> ...


 for trying to start something here at pfury. we are seprate boards and have nothing to do with pfish.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

what the....... ?

excuse me? you post a picture here flaming another board, take it down before you can get caught, mispell it like the 16 year old mental degenerate on top of it, and then say WE are liable to get banned for bringing YOUR stupidity to light?

who started this thread marco by posting a deflamatory picture? you did.
who came into our chat to make us aware of this thread marco? you did.

save me your pathetic antics... you are truley a waste of breathable oxygen. the one who should worry about a ban would be you in this situation son.

please refrain from posting any more of your "deflamitory" pictures, or joining our chat to sexually harass our fellow female members.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

and all this because YOU LIED. THEN ADMITTED. come on now, like were not sapoused to rag on you even the slightest bit??? you would do it to someone else!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I think this has gone far enough Mike does not want this kind of sh*t here.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

like i said. keep this up. and you will be banned. go back to pfish......


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

marco said:


> like i said. keep this up. and you will be banned. go back to pfish......


 i doubt that. none of us started this, just defending ourselves from looking like idiots because you will make up some bs story like you did in the chat.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

All I know is that he spent the entire night in our chat room sexually harassing a female member after being told repeatadly to stop, then trying to convice us that he was a network system administrator.. LOL

Then he finally admitted to being a sixteen year old sub shop worker, got upset, and then came back to inform us of this thread.

Once he realized he couldent even spell correctly he quickly took down the picture.

Go ahead and spin your tales marco. Keep it up and I'll post the logs from the chat as well to ensure your fate.

The rest is history. Sorry friend, the only one starting anything here is you, and now youve tried bringing pfury into it. We have nothing against this board. Hell I bought a bumper sticker!







Notice something son, we are members here as well!

How dare you try and create conflict between our boards because you burned your bridges somewhere....
Hopefully mike finds this thread and deals with you accordingly.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

well said.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have ben a member on this board since it opend and i have never done anything to start anything between both of these boards. lots of poeple have stoped going to pfish becuase you guys are rude as hell (you are the staff).

we DO NOT need this crap going on here. closed by jonas.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

marco said:


> i have ben a member on this board since it opend and i have never done anything to start anything between both of these boards. lots of poeple have stoped going to pfish becuase you guys are rude as hell (you are the staff).
> 
> we DO NOT need this crap going on here. closed by jonas.


 we arent the staff.

closed by jonas?


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Im not staff.....

oh wait, this is closed, i shouldent be able to type this right?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

marco said:


> i have ben a member on this board since it opend and i have never done anything to start anything between both of these boards. lots of poeple have stoped going to pfish becuase you guys are rude as hell (you are the staff).
> 
> we DO NOT need this crap going on here. closed by jonas.


he's trying to really cover his arse now... nice try. I wonder if they look down upon people trying to impersonate mods?


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

somebody stop the madness of marco!!!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

i'll write a letter to xenon tonight and let him know marco said pfish staff and members are not welcome here.
it's been fun but I guess the party is over :sad:


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Well I guess if marco said it then it MUST be true...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hareball said:


> i'll write a letter to xenon tonight and let him know marco said pfish staff and members are not welcome here.
> it's been fun but I guess the party is over :sad:


 PFish staff and members are more than welcome here, in fact we encourage them to join and vist, however Im sure Mike will agree that this kind of thread is not welcome here whether it is from PFish staff/members or not.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > i'll write a letter to xenon tonight and let him know marco said pfish staff and members are not welcome here.
> ...


Then I do believe something should be done about marco then. Did we start this or try involving both boards? No. Marco did.
He chose to sit in the chat room all night sexually harassing a female member, trying to lie and decieve everyone, then got upset when he came clean and people did not appreciate his presence any longer after everything he had done. Then what did he do? He brought it HERE with a DEFLAMATORY PICTURE directed at pfish.

This had nothing to do about our boards until marco decided to create this drama. And then what does he do when people try to speak the truth about the situation?

"keep it up guys and you will be banned from here. go back to pfish. -marco"
"for trying to start something here at pfury. we are seprate boards and have nothing to do with pfish. -marco"

This had to do with marco. Point the finger where it belongs friend.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

*Closed by Drew err jonas.*


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Innes said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > i'll write a letter to xenon tonight and let him know marco said pfish staff and members are not welcome here.
> ...


 well, when marco makes a public apology for his actions i'll post again. until then marco has his wish and i'll be @ pfish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Delusional said:


> This had nothing to do about our boards. This had to do with marco. Point the finger where it belongs friend.


 I am not saying marco is doing the right thing









in fact I wish he would stop this also, he shouldn't have been an ass in the PFish chatroom.

but this issue should not have been brought here, and it should not continue any longer


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Innes said:


> Delusional said:
> 
> 
> > This had nothing to do about our boards. This had to do with marco. Point the finger where it belongs friend.
> ...


it shouldent have been brought here?

you're right. *marco brought it here.* what part of this dont you understand? He started this thread with a deflamatory picture towards pfish and then he came to our chatroom and SPAMMED the link to THIS thread to show us the beautiful picture he left us after all the trouble he caused in the chat room overnight.

Everything you are saying points directly at marco.... Yet you are trying your hardest to blame us for something. We did nothing but bring to light what one of your members has done and I have to listen to you lecture me? Spare me innes. I expected this from you.

I dont feel that explaining what he has done and definding ourselves warrents any comments from you innes..... direct your comments to marco. Thank you.

An apology from you AND marco would be appropriate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WTF is going on here.....


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

read on up mike....


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis (Jan 12, 2003)

as an aside, i'm finally selling my natts today!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> as an aside, i'm finally selling my natts today!


So, that means no piranha sushi, or tribal fish stabbing rituals...







Dang, I'd have loved to see some pics of that...









I noticed Mike's reading the topic atm. as well, so I'll let him decide what'll happen...

Also: Marco - *don't speak in my name again, EVER...*


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah, now they'll just live and eat stuff as opposed to being skewered. :sad:


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I noticed Mike's reading the topic atm. as well, so I'll let him decide what'll happen...


yeah, my favorite part was where he impersonated "jonas" saying the thread was closed so we didnt continue incriminating him...

it's like a drama, action, and suspense flick rolled into one!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice picture of your soup Marco, heres a tip, grow up and get a f'n life. I have said this 1000 times and fully expect to say it again....if you came here to bash predfish you came to the wrong f*cking place. Predfish is our webring partner and my friends so please take your damn pictures elsewhere and dont use my webspace for such drivel.

Besides the obvious humor in this thread, this has been a waste of 10 minutes of my life.

Mike

EDIT: I just looked at the pic and it said "predatoy" LOL! An instant classic! Can you make one for pfury saying Pirana Fuy Sucks!


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

So? nothings being done about this? nice.

lovley how people get off scott free.......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think a public apology is in order.

edited.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have reopened this thread to give Marco the opportunity to apologize for littering pfury with a thread that is obviously against the rules and lacking of class.

PFury Rules



> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


You can not use this forum to disrespect our webring partner Predatory Fish and as I have said in my PM to you, without an apology, the most serious of consequences will be brought to bare.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, What a Gong Show. Not That I completly agree with Delusional and Drew... The two of you are Making A mountain out of a molehill. Chill out. You on the Internet, you can't win. You ban him, he comes back under a new name... I got in a spat (1/4 as long as your spat)with some Carn called Mavrick about Frogs... But then A wise Man Called "Technium" gave me the advice I'm giving you now. GIVE IT UP. How much time have you wasted.... Really. How many members are there here? We don't agree with him one bit. MARCO is one guy, who cares! But it is weak he's Canadian, commonly we aren't like that. But he is from barrie.....


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Understood, it was just the principle of the matter. Not only was he rude, immature, and just plain ignorant....but he decided to come here, blast pfish for no logical reason, involve your board in something that had nothing to do with the matter at hand, and then state that we would be banned basically because we shed light on his unfavorable actions. The line was crossed much earlier in the morning with his constant sexual harassment of a female board member. But hey, whos counting....

The fact is that he came here thinking it was perfectly allright to post a picture flaming another forum. Thinking his actions were completley justified and that the people here would overlook his behaviour because it happened at another forum.

He was wrong.









I believe actions like these should not go unpunished or unanswered for. Simple as that. We'll see how marco handles this situation now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this matter is closed until marco chooses to visit it again.

MARCO - PM an online staff member when you read this so they may open up this thread for your comment.


----------

